

HTML5 shootout game - jensarps
http://jensarps.github.com/shooting-at-balls/

======
jensarps
This is my testing ground (or, playground, if you will) for fooling around
with new things and it is now online in its own repository. Full of HTML5 API
goodness, such as WebAudio API, Gamepad API, PageVisibility API, Fullscreen
API, PointerLock API, but, mainly a fun WebGL shooter.

So, grab your headphones and gamepad, and fire away!

------
tensaix2j
The control could be easier if the pitch Y-axis is not inverted.

